

Math as code - bpierre
https://github.com/Jam3/math-as-code

======
avmich
This - [http://matt.might.net/articles/discrete-math-and-
code/](http://matt.might.net/articles/discrete-math-and-code/) \- is probably
relevant...

------
mlitchard
Expressing numerical calculations as code,specifically. I was hoping for
something to do with category theory.

